# Deer Euro &  Shoulder Mount Plaques -  let me know what you think



## BRogers (Sep 1, 2010)

Been woodworking for a little over 3 years now and thought I would try my hand at making some euro & shoulder mount plaques.  These were made out of some red cedar I had left over from building  a friend of mine a cedar armoire.  The broadhead mount is cedar and pine.


----------



## King Fisher (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## milltown (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good, something a little different.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## sj92097 (Sep 6, 2010)

looks good!


----------

